# A Few Dendrobates Azureus Pics



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

As the title states...

Click pic for bigger image


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice! can we get a full tank shot? thanks


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the colors look great


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> nice! can we get a full tank shot? thanks


Post with full tank shot <-- It's a little more grown in since those pics, but basically the same.



boba fett said:


> the colors look great


Thanks!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Azureus is my favorite Poison Dart Frog.
I've got one up in my room, I'd take some pics but I've got no camera.
He looks really nice though.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey nice pics and set up where did u get them frm? I still cant find anywhere which has them near me, and spesh no where which will ship them here 2 england so any help or any info about anywhere which will ship 2 here plz feel free 2 send me a message wud be really grateful.


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

beautiful colour


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice looking frogs, everything looks nice.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great.. thanks for sharing


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice pics, and I like how you set-up the tank.


----------

